
Show HN: All entry level jobs and internships at one place - intous
http://www.entryleveljobs.me
======
intous
Four years ago, I came to the United States as an international student. As a
student, one of the biggest problems was to find an internship and entry level
job in the field of study.

Most of the students start with the companies they know in their field. They
start to find internships and jobs on well-known sites like LinkedIn, Indeed,
AngelList etc. Going through each of these sites and filtering out relevant
positions take lots of time.

But, there are lots of small and medium-size companies and startups they have
never heard of before. Also, not all the companies post the opening on these
job board. Most of the openings are in the career section of each company. To
find these openings, students have to go on the website of each company, look
for the career section, filter openings relevant to you and apply for the
position.

This whole cycle takes a lot of time every day. This is the extra burden for
students along with whole semester work. For international students, it is
even harder. International students have to find jobs within 3 months of
graduation and many companies do not hire international students because of
visa sponsorships issue.

With this site, I have put all the jobs and internships opening for college
grads in the United States at one place. So you don't need to waste your time
looking for openings in your field.

You can find jobs and internships in the field of Software engineering, Data
science, Business, MBA, Electrical engineering, Mechanical Engineering,
Analyst, Hardware Engineering, Marketing, Customer Support, Product
Management, UI Design, Research, Legal, Nursing, Medical and more.

300+ companies are hiring for more than 1000+ internship and entry level
positions. so start to Apply!

------
sublupo
I tried the site on Firefox focus and the interface is poor
[https://i.ibb.co/fnrk3vZ/Screenshot-20190114-083539.png](https://i.ibb.co/fnrk3vZ/Screenshot-20190114-083539.png)

~~~
intous
Thanks for informing. Will fix it.

------
wonthegame
I searched my city and the entry level job suggested 5+ years of experience.

~~~
intous
Which city name and job position have you look for? can you share more details
so I can check out.

~~~
wonthegame
I’d like to keep it private but I will say the job title contained “junior”.

